# Did you get or gift anything photography related for Christmas?



## RowdyRay (Dec 26, 2017)

Even if you bought it for yourself. Lol. 

Got the usual stuff. Can't wait to try out the 6 pack of hot sauces from the adult exchange. My boys gave me a Corsair Strafe RGB gaming keyboard. Really awesome. Already have the Corsair M65 mouse. 

I hinted about the photography stuff. No go. Got a small Christmas bonus, so I bought myself a Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT. Being a cheapskate doesn't mean buying cheap things. Prefer to buy quality items at a good price. Did a lot of research. Got it for 66.00 on Ebay. Came today. This thing is a tank. Didn't buy a ball head for a reason. Want to see how stable this is. Then go from there. May have some questions. 

https://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/alta-pro-263at.html


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 26, 2017)

I got one of those camera lens mugs.....it says Caniam on it....LOL


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 26, 2017)

I bought my self a new home thermostat.  The one I have now is broke so my home furnace won't turn on. .  Nothing fancy but it should get the job done.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 26, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> I got one of those camera lens mugs.....it says Caniam on it....LOL



Ha! Have one of those. Thought I found the thrift store bargain of the century. Had it behind the counter with the good stuff. My heart did a little pitter patter. Looks real from a distance. Nope, just a mug. Had to buy it for 1.95. Lol.


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 27, 2017)

My fiance gave my this funny little thing. It looks like a lot of fun. Need some decent weather to properly play with it.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 27, 2017)

No


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 27, 2017)

I got a book from my wife and daughter with week-for-week creative photo projects and tasks. It's a very interesting read and I'm looking forward to putting it into practice.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

Gifted myself two lenses:  Fuji 23mm f2 and Fuji 35mm f2.  Thank you self Santa!

Photography related... my sister-in-law made one of those photo calendars for my mom and 11 of the family photos of the grandchildren that she used were mine.  Had she asked me, I would have sent her the full res versions.  Instead she pulled them from Facebook and the quality is terrible!


----------



## Designer (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought myself two (2) new (old) lenses; a Nikon 200mm f/4 (excellent condition), and a Nikon 135 f/3.5 in junk condition, but it looks useable.  Other than a quick couple of shots to verify function, I haven't actually used them.  I've got several new (old) lenses that I need to put through their paces when I get time. 

My dear sweet wife bought me a pair of walking sticks that I plan to use as a make-shift bipod when out walking.  Haven't used them yet.  

I bought and gifted a (used) Nikon D5000 to my son and DIL.  She squealed with delight when she opened it.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Gifted myself two lenses:  Fuji 23mm f2 and Fuji 35mm f2.  Thank you self Santa!
> 
> Photography related... my sister-in-law made one of those photo calendars for my mom and 11 of the family photos of the grandchildren that she used were mine.  Had she asked me, I would have sent her the full res versions.  Instead she pulled them from Facebook and the quality is terrible!


Wow.  That's a no-win situation, eh?   I don't guess there's any way to get those points across without making her feel badly about it.   Likely she thought you'd be flattered.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought myself a bunch a few months ago and called it an early Christmas gift. 

Just ordered a couple new wired shutter releases since I dropped my last one in a puddle of salt water at Acadia.. you could call that a Christmas gift. 

No actual photography related gifts for Christmas, but lots of stuff I’ll use while on adventures taking photos: Casio G Shock watch, Oakley Sunglasses, some new flannel shirts, north face sweaters, etc. Between my sister, parents, and girlfriend I had an excellent Christmas.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

katsrevenge said:


> My fiance gave my this funny little thing. It looks like a lot of fun. Need some decent weather to properly play with it.
> View attachment 151347



What the heck is it?


----------



## acparsons (Dec 27, 2017)

A 32 inch monitor, but I haven't had much time to do any photography.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Gifted myself two lenses:  Fuji 23mm f2 and Fuji 35mm f2.  Thank you self Santa!
> ...



I’m totally ok with her using the photos and yes a little flattered but horrified that anyone would see it and know those low res noisy looking photos are mine!  You nailed it that it’s no win.  there’s no way to say anything without sounding assy.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



You’re much more politically correct than I ever could be and I applaud that. 

My family knows that I’m an @$$hole and has come to expect it, so I’d say something with my usual sarcastic tone. But then, I’m the guy who’s currently reading a book titled, “The subtle art of not giving a F$%#.”


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> I bought my self a new home thermostat. The one I have now is broke so my home furnace won't turn on. . Nothing fancy but it should get the job done.



Lucky dog. In March of this year, our downstairs heat pump bit the dust, then in August of this year the upstairs unit bit the dust. 10k later we had two new thermostats and all the stuff to go with them  So it put a crimp in the plans for a new K1. I did manage to scrape up enough for a new (to me) Pentax DA 18-135 lens.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 27, 2017)

That is what I miss about pre-digital, at least I would always receive packs of film for Christmas.


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...


This has absolutely nothing to do with being "politically correct."    There are no politics involved.    Being willing to speak your mind to make sure that everyone, at all times, knows exactly what you are really thinking - despite it perhaps inflicting discomfort, embarrassment, unease, regret, shame, or any number of negative emotions or reactions to your comments on your unsuspecting listener - well, that makes you acting more like a bully.      

Sometimes, it can be better to simply shrug things off and take the high road - especially with family.   That's all that's happening here.   Maybe your next book should be this one.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

terri said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



I won’t degrade this thread into an argument. 

But there are certainly family politics involved in this situation. Political correctness doesn’t necessarily have to relate to government politics. 

I’m very thankful that my family doesn’t operate like a typical family. We are all brutally honest and express our true feelings. We don’t walk on eggshells around each other for fear of offending someone. If we have a problem with a person, an action, or a situation we make it known, discuss it like adults, and move on. It keeps small issues from building up into resentment over time. 

If you can’t be honest and open with your own family, then where can you?


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2017)

Sounds beautiful.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

There is a difference between being open and honest when it’s important or necessary and being “honest” by needing to say everything including things that may make them uncomfortable for no good reason.  Maybe next year I’ll ask her if she’s making another calendar and tell her to let me know if she needs me to send her photos  because I can sharpen them up for printing.


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> There is a difference between being open and honest when it’s important or necessary and being “honest” by needing to say everything including things that may make them uncomfortable for no good reason.  Maybe next year I’ll ask her if she’s making another calendar and tell her to let me know if she needs me to send her photos  because I can sharpen them up for printing.


Sounds perfect - now that you know she has this in mind as a nice gift, you can be tactful about making sure she gets high quality files.


----------



## limr (Dec 27, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> That is what I miss about pre-digital, at least I would always receive packs of film for Christmas.



I still get packs of...hey, wait a minute...no one got me film this year!   They'd better make up for it for my birthday!


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 27, 2017)

Destin said:


> katsrevenge said:
> 
> 
> > My fiance gave my this funny little thing. It looks like a lot of fun. Need some decent weather to properly play with it.
> ...



It's a lensbaby trio. B knows I like weird, 'arty' lenses, and I'd mentioned this one to him before. 

It's three of their lenses in one, more or less. The Velvet, sweet and Twist... which is nice because 2 (the real versions) of those work best on a full frame camera and I don't have one, LOL!


----------



## chuasam (Dec 27, 2017)

Gave - box of figs, cookies, wine, earphones, luggage scale, vacuum flask 
Got - Amazon echo 2, socks, Star Wars undies, cash

Nothing photography related and I like it that way.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 27, 2017)

My husband did ask me if there were any lenses I wanted, but I want to rent before I buy to see if I really need one.  We normally do not buy each other gifts and just get something for ourselves after Christmas.  I am gifting myself a class or two at Creative Live.  I took one earlier this year on family posing.  It did help me with posing the grandkids.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 27, 2017)

Designer said:


> I bought myself two (2) new (old) lenses; a Nikon 200mm f/4 (excellent condition), and a Nikon 135 f/3.5 in junk condition, but it looks useable.  Other than a quick couple of shots to verify function, I haven't actually used them.  I've got several new (old) lenses that I need to put through their paces when I get time.
> 
> My dear sweet wife bought me a pair of walking sticks that I plan to use as a make-shift bipod when out walking.  Haven't used them yet.
> 
> I bought and gifted a (used) Nikon D5000 to my son and DIL.  She squealed with delight when she opened it.  Mission accomplished.



Awesome. Let us know how the walking stick/bipod works out. Great job with the Nikon. Love it when that happens. 

I bought and gifted a (used) Sony A200 to my 15 year old nephew. Thought he was going to wet himself. Lol. Included were the 18-70mm & 75-300mm lenses. Two batteries and dual charger, cables, manuals and software. There was also a few filters and a screw on wide angle lens that came with it. Threw it all into a new Ruggard Commando 36 shoulder bag. 

He follows me around like a puppy dog anytime I have the camera out. Loves it when I hand him one I bought to resell. Has a great eye and a good tester. Should have seen him with my Tamron 90mm macro. Did better than I did with it at first. Oh...he wants me to find one of those for him too. Lol.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 27, 2017)

katsrevenge said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > katsrevenge said:
> ...



Thanks for explaining. I was scratching my head too. Pretty cool. Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## ceemac (Dec 27, 2017)

No.2 Brownie from my daughter. (and a roll of film)


----------



## ac12 (Dec 27, 2017)

35mm f/1.8, so I can shoot at a decent ISO level indoors.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2017)

I got a nice gift card from the other site so I put a lot of that into my return to fly fishing and fly tying.  MLW got me a couple books and two cool pairs of socks (trout and salmon motifs).  She’s supposed to be ordering the photo gift tomorrow (paycheck synchronization) — a Flashpoint two moonlight set.  It’s time I learned how to shoot portraits.

Edit: When we got home, there was a box at the door: present from son #1 - a sous vide cooking thingie!



limr said:


> I still get packs of...hey, wait a minute...no one got me film this year!   They'd better make up for it for my birthday!



I’ll take care of it, hon.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 28, 2017)

Bought myself a new lens.  Olympus 40-150 f/2.8 Pro.   I would like to say that I now have all the lenses I need but I have said that before.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Bought myself a new lens.  Olympus 40-150 f/2.8 Pro.   I would like to say that I now have all the lenses I need but I have said that before.



Think we've all said that before.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 28, 2017)

I gave a number of photo-related gifts.  A photo book on an African photo safari I did to Botswana in July.  A "2017 in Photos" book to my wife--our year in photos--a traditional Christmas gift that I give her every year.  I shot a birthday party for my mother-in-law as a birthday/Christmas gift.

I got:  a small, portable projector (which I'm going to use for a photo meet-up group I'm in to display photos at meetings and workshops), a superb book by Pete Souza of the best of his work from 8 years as the official WH Photographer, and my wife (who is an interior designer/decorator) is going to take 20 of my photos and get them printed, framed and then arranged on my office wall downstairs.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 28, 2017)

I gave out 4 silver geletin prints thanks to my bud at the local camera store opening up his basement in his business after hours. It was nerve racking and informative. I then ordered a backordered 80mm Fuji macro from him with cash, he likes cash sales. He has some neat sh** in that basement.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I gave out 4 silver geletin prints thanks to my bud at the local camera store opening up his basement in his business after hours. It was nerve racking and informative. I then ordered a backordered 80mm Fuji macro from him with cash, he likes cash sales. He has some neat sh** in that basement.



Looking forward to seeing your photos with the 80mm.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I gave out 4 silver geletin prints thanks to my bud at the local camera store opening up his basement in his business after hours. It was nerve racking and informative. I then ordered a backordered 80mm Fuji macro from him with cash, he likes cash sales. He has some neat sh** in that basement.
> ...


I have a project in mind for it but no time table on its arrival. I suppose that is their way, quality over quantity, or so I read. Not sure of it's second batch release. They sold out in a few days world wide. Looking forward to it. I will post some test shots for you in regards to swirling bokeh. From what I've seen, it's all about the aperture setting. I've seen some with it and without it. The ones with it are wide open and it's very evident due the high resolution of the glass. I'm thinking f5.6 or smaller will take care of that. Big bonus IMO, is the ability to use the 1.4 TC on it which brings it to f/4 wide open.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



 That would be great. I’m putting off making a decision between 80 and the 90 until I get some more info on the 80 from real world photographers.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2017)

I forgot to mention the $175 Amazon gift cards. I blew it on TriX, Acros, and a 42" octagon soft box. Tired of the white umbrella throwing light everywhere. Oh I got some fixer checker too. $175 gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2017)

I got a free $50 Adorama gc with my 23mm lens purchase. Thinking of using it toward the teleconverter.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2017)

The tc1.4 only works with the 50-140, 80mm macro, and the 100-400.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 29, 2017)

A d7200 arrived yesterday. So far I've charged the batteries and viewed two tutorials. I'm moving up from a d5100, and am stunned by the number of controls and options available. It's going to be fun learning to use the camera. I  feel like making this move commits me to improving my photography skills.


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2017)

A late gift came to me: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0...+Hitchcock&dpPl=1&dpID=51yoGuoyPBL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ac12 (Dec 29, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Bought myself a new lens.  Olympus 40-150 f/2.8 Pro.   I would like to say that I now have all the lenses I need but I have said that before.



GAS
You NEVER have all the lenses that you "need."
There is always one more lens.


----------



## acparsons (Dec 29, 2017)

Just picked up a 80mm crystal ball. Been thinking about it for a while. Thankfully there are a lot of Buddhist shops in my area that carry them.




DSC by A.C. Parsons on 500px.com


----------



## weepete (Dec 30, 2017)

Got a manfrotto monopod. Think it was the only bit of photography kit I hadn't got! 

oh, and  a new rocket blower as my old one got crushed in a suitcase and ended up split.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 30, 2017)

Apart from the book I mentioned I also got some money, to which I will add a little of my own "pocket money" and buy myself an Instax square hybrid camera in the coming weeks.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 30, 2017)

limr said:


> A late gift came to me: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0...+Hitchcock&dpPl=1&dpID=51yoGuoyPBL&ref=plSrch



I have the same book: it's wonderful!


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Apart from the book I mentioned I also got some money, to which I will add a little of my own "pocket money" and buy myself an Instax square hybrid camera in the coming weeks.



The new Lomography instant that shoots squares? I've got one on the way


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 30, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I forgot to mention the $175 Amazon gift cards. I blew it on TriX, Acros, and a 42" octagon soft box. Tired of the white umbrella throwing light everywhere. Oh I got some fixer checker too. $175 gone in 60 seconds.



Crazy how fast it goes. If you're happy with what you spent it on, it's all good. That's how I look at it. 



SquarePeg said:


> I got a free $50 Adorama gc with my 23mm lens purchase. Thinking of using it toward the teleconverter.



Sounds like the teleconverter and 80mm macro is the best combo. Use the GC to your advantage and get the best deal possible.  



otherprof said:


> A d7200 arrived yesterday. So far I've charged the batteries and viewed two tutorials. I'm moving up from a d5100, and am stunned by the number of controls and options available. It's going to be fun learning to use the camera. I  feel like making this move commits me to improving my photography skills.



Nice. Looking forward to what you learn, and of course, the photos.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 30, 2017)

Neewer ring light flash.  Using it for macro shots.

Getting 'red eye' with portraits further than 5 feet away


----------



## BrentC (Dec 30, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Neewer ring light flash.  Using it for macro shots.
> 
> Getting 'red eye' with portraits further than 5 feet away



Let me know what you think of the ring flash.   One of the reasons I never got one is because they don't diffuse as good as a flash with diffuser and you can't put anything on front of it to diffuse the light more.   But if the Neewer works well I might pick one up since they are not too expensive.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 30, 2017)

acparsons said:


> Just picked up a 80mm crystal ball. Been thinking about it for a while. Thankfully there are a lot of Buddhist shops in my area that carry them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. My nephew was just asking about these. Might make for a fun winter project. 



Peeb said:


> Neewer ring light flash.  Using it for macro shots.
> 
> Getting 'red eye' with portraits further than 5 feet away



Just picked one of these up myself. Let me know what you think of it. Maybe I'm using it wrong, but it seems to fire late. Using it as a light, it works well.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 30, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up a 80mm crystal ball. Been thinking about it for a while. Thankfully there are a lot of Buddhist shops in my area that carry them.
> ...


Not having trouble with flash timing on my D610, but I am having trouble avoiding 'red eye' when shooting people.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 31, 2017)

limr said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the book I mentioned I also got some money, to which I will add a little of my own "pocket money" and buy myself an Instax square hybrid camera in the coming weeks.
> ...



This:instax SQUARE SQ10 | FUJIFILM

I have the first of the Instax Wide cameras (the blue one) and my daughter has a yellow Instax Mini 8. We love them but for me the square photos are where it's at with instant film. The problem till now has been that the film from Impossible is extremely  expensive and very unreliable, especially the colour film.


----------



## limr (Dec 31, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Fred von den Berg said:
> ...



I've got an Instax Wide as well. It can be a lot of fun. I do prefer squares, too, and I do really like the Impossible Project film (which, btw, has been essentially rebranded as Polaroid, develops faster, and is a tad cheaper.) It did take a while to figure out how to get the most out of it, though. For example, the frog tongue made a huge difference, and it seems I have to keep my SX-70 totally stopped down to avoid overexposing the film. 

This is the Lomo camera that I got when it had its Kickstarter a few months ago: Lomo’Instant Square - White


----------



## CherylL (Dec 31, 2017)

Creative Live has a sale ending tonight.  I purchased 2 classes on lighting.   There is a free class on the Fundamentals of Photography viewing starting Jan 1st.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got a 14mm/f2.8 Rokinon for Milky Way photography and a very nice and sturdy tripod head. Santa has been good...


----------

